# HS728 aguer issue?



## Finetoy (Jan 25, 2011)

When using the machine, 1/2 the auger spits some snow back into the pile. The other half of the aguer has no issue at all. The auger pins are fine, rotation seems ok, nothing bent, same speed on both augers when operational. I've rotated one side a little so that they are not running the same angle when taking in snow, no change. I was thinking it was speed but slowing down has the same result. Any tips would be much appreciated. 

thanks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The whole auger half is doing this or just the outer edge? I would say shear bolt, but your other thread said you checked that. Has it ever been taken apart? Could it be installed backwards? Is it always the "clean" side no matter which way you are going? Are you just going too fast?


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Yes it sounds like the one auger is in backwards.


----------



## indypower (Oct 28, 2010)

Have someone hold down the auger engagement lever while you stand in front so you can watch the augers turn. Both augers should be spirolling towards the middle. If 1 spirols toward the outside, it is on backwards and needs to be turned end for end. Which means the auger has to come out of the scoop, which is labor intensive.


----------



## Brenda84 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info. 
These answers were really helpful for me!
Hope to find some more cool info in the board.


----------

